# Best substrate for Glosso and HC?



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Both plants need good light, CO2, and ferts. Are you suppling all of the above.


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Both plants need good light, CO2, and ferts. Are you suppling all of the above.


Im running the 28 watt coralife PC light 9 hours a day. Im using pressurized CO2 with 1 bubble every 1 seconds approx, through a glass diffuser placed at the bottom of he standard 10 gallon tank. And im dosing Flourish and Flourish Excel every 3 days. Sorry to miss that info before. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

How are the other plants doing? You need to dose Nitrate, phosphate and potassium as well


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> How are the other plants doing? You need to dose Nitrate, phosphate and potassium as well


 The other plants are fairly easier to grow. I have some pearl grass thats has just recently started to turn a bit yellow. My dwarf hairgrass is growing really slowly, I think something is wrong there, but it looks normal. And all the other easy plant like the java moss and anubias are fine. Are there any all-in-one fert packages I could use to dose what you listed above? I dont really have the time to buy the powders indivudally and make it myself.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Sound like you need to dose to me, with a 10 gallon tank you could use the Seachem line of ferts. Get nitogen, phosphate, and potassium, there is even a dosing regimen on seachems site. How often are you dosing the flourish?


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Sound like you need to dose to me, with a 10 gallon tank you could use the Seachem line of ferts. Get nitogen, phosphate, and potassium, there is even a dosing regimen on seachems site. How often are you dosing the flourish?


Every 3 days, regular Flourish and Flourish Excel.


----------



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

it would take no time to mix those, and on a ten gallon $30 or less would get you close to two years of ferts!!


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

badren said:


> it would take no time to mix those, and on a ten gallon $30 or less would get you close to two years of ferts!!


Im kind of a fert noob. Do I just go to the hydroponic store and ask for nitrogen, phosphate, and potassium in powder form? And what steps do I take next?


----------



## AndyN (Jun 2, 2006)

You can get the ferts from www.gregwatson.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You can go to the DGSS (hydroponics store) and get KNO3, KH2PO4 and K2SO4. 

Take a few minutes and read my Guide. It's all covered in there.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Ive had glosso with flourite and it grows just fine. 

Ive had HC with flourite and it doesn't spread as well. It started to grow into mounds rather than spreading. 

You should not have any problems growing either plant with flora base.

Honestly I think you need more light. Other people may say different but
2.8wpg in a 10gal tank may not be cutting it for HC and glosso.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

I use aquasoil and 2.6wpg and my glosso's carpet nice and low....


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

trustbran said:


> I use aquasoil and 2.6wpg and my glosso's carpet nice and low....


what size tank was it?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

HC and Gloss do excellent in ADA aqua soil.
One client has a lawn of gloss in 1.5 w/gal of NO FL's in a 28" deep ank growing very well, a old SFBAAPS member, Steve has the nicest looking gloss with plain sand and 2.1 w/gal on NO FL's.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

post moved to plants forum.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

ADA AS, ADA AS, ADA AS............Need I say more!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

You dont need AS to grow glosso or HC, supply enough light, CO2 and ferts and you will be good to go.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> You dont need AS to grow glosso or HC, supply enough light, CO2 and ferts and you will be good to go.



He was asking whats the BEST substrate to use for Glosso's and HC, I simply gave him the answer! Sheesh.....:icon_redf


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks trustban! I think this thread got started by someone asking about the best substrate for hc, I just jumped in and said I was having a hard time growing as well. I've since moved my post to the plant forum. I am using ada amaZonia, 130 watts coralife pc and pressuriZed co2 and dosing EI and then some. Its got to be either my water temp or low ph (right now about 5.5) Got the tank cooled to around 77 and I'll try acking of the co2 to allow my ph to rise a bit.
Frank


----------

